# rubixluver123 is a scammer!



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rubixluver123 is a scammer! All proof please post here for the public to see!


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

lol ben just posted this




 and look at this





lol


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

THanks timeless!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 24, 2011)

ben1996123 is banned? What did he do?


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, what did he do? All he did was a good deed. HE SHOULD BE PRAISED!!!


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

Lots of stuff, he deserves it

On topic, you're absolutely right, although this is going to get closed, fast


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 24, 2011)

What was the "good deed?" I honestly haven't seen anything about him misbehaving.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm kind of confused as to what's going on here... What did rubixluver do?


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I'm kind of confused as to what's going on here... What did rubixluver do?


 
check the 3 cube giveaway in the video seciton


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> check the 3 cube giveaway in the video seciton


 
I watched the video and the results, but I don't see what happened. 

Did they specifically cheat to make that last person win? I feel so dumb for not seeing this.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I watched the video and the results, but I don't see what happened.
> 
> Did they specifically cheat to make that last person win? I feel so dumb for not seeing this.


 
scroll down ull see


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> scroll down ull see


 
Feel free to spell it out for me, haha.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 24, 2011)

noobsoftheworld does not understand either.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 24, 2011)

I fail to see how this is constructive speedcubing constuction.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 24, 2011)

inb4 locked


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 24, 2011)

No need to give her such a hard time on this. If you want my full opinion on the matter hit me up with a PM.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/jGnVNNC1 lol ben told me to post here


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2011)

moved to off-topic. this is most definitely not "constructive speedcubing discussion"...


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

[04:15:40] 你好: lol youre dumb
[04:33:14] rubixluver: Fagggg way to excuse me. Didn't do ****
[04:33:23] 你好: lol.
[04:33:54] rubixluver: Ya know it's true
[04:33:59] 你好: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...bixluver123-is-a-scammer!&p=631344#post631344
[04:34:47] rubixluver: Wow what fukin losers
[04:34:56] rubixluver: They would make a thread about me
[04:35:02] 你好: lol
[04:35:10] rubixluver: What should I do?
[04:35:15] rubixluver: Can they do that
[04:36:00] 你好: what you should do: prepare to lose like 200+ subscribers
[04:36:33] rubixluver: Yea exactly. Oh well **** them. They are losers who have no life
[04:37:27] 你好: do u no how 2 use the bigint library in c++
[04:37:56] 你好: cout << "maybe i should speak c++ to annoy you lol" << endl;
[04:38:35] rubixluver: Bennnn just help me out that's it
[04:38:53] 你好: System.out.println("speaking in programming languages makes non programmers annoyed lol");
[04:39:09] rubixluver: Nvm ur not helping bye
[04:39:15] 你好: lol
[04:39:51] 你好: while(1==1){
cout << "lolololololo";
}


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cube giveaway thread locked. Moar info needed.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

Confused Vinny is confused.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Confused Vinny is confused.


 
she basically won her own contest (sponsered by a cube store)


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, so, what I said was nonsense.. lol


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> Ok, so, what I said was nonsense.. lol


 
wat do u mean?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2011)

Ugh, mods are full of fail. Can you at least keep the thread with all the evidence/story visible? I didn't follow this thing so now I have no clue what happened.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Ugh, mods are full of fail. Can you at least keep the thread with all the evidence/story visible? I didn't follow this thing so now I have no clue what happened.


 
you could always just ignore this thread. the other thread was removed before this was created.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, it's kinda hard to explain. So let me tell you in portions.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> you could always just ignore this thread. the other thread was removed before this was created.


Somehow I get the feeling this might be useful to know about.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

rubiksluver123 made a contest and the1996iscool who is rubiksluver123 won it he pretended to be someone else and never admited it, and heres the proof


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Somehow I get the feeling this might be useful to know about.


 
not unless you care about some random youtube person trying to get subscribers.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol those C++ Script kiddies.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> *images*


 
I'm kind of confused why this is such a big deal, but it all makes sense now.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cube giveaway thread locked. Moar info needed.


 
check above post


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Prove that the1996iscool is linked to 1996iscool on HERE. 
It could have been a coincidence. Certainly NOT impossible.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I'm going to nee to talk to her about this tomorrow, but the person that made the video is not her its her cousin. I have meet both and well neither one would do this, and please keep this thread open.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I watched the video and the results, but I don't see what happened.
> 
> Did they specifically cheat to make that last person win? I feel so dumb for not seeing this.


 
join the nub club


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> join the nub club


 
She used random.org. Apparently, it's not believable.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> She used random.org. Apparently, it's not believable.


 
some ppl thought the image was shopd


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

Where's the pic that you say might be photoshopped...I'll be able to tell


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> some ppl thought the image was shopd


 
Then prove it was shopd


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 24, 2011)

I found all this very interesting, tbh.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm actually on my iPod, but in the morning I'll prove if it's shopped or not


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Where's the pic that you say might be photoshopped...I'll be able to tell


 
the screen quality makes it hard to tell, i mean the video not img


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 24, 2011)

The second generated result might not be fake. It wouldn't be hard to keep generating until the "4" comes up. So if you're planning to check, then you should probably focus on the first one.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> The second generated result might not be fake. It wouldn't be hard to keep generating until the "4" comes up. So if you're planning to check, then you should probably focus on the first one.


 
Also to note, she doesn't have a good screen recorder nor the best computer. So it is pretty laggy.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are possible ideas to how she did it but the main thing is why? It would only get her a cube and if anyone found out they probably wouldn't have cared. There are some fishy things to this story but I will be getting down to the bottom by tomorrow.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

To get subscribers, to make more money, to become a partner again. Also, even if you asked her, I don't think she would tell you and confess


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow thats why never ever watch kids doing giveaways. I mean some of them are not scammers.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

shes already banned, so im happy with that


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 24, 2011)

SHE IS? HOW?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> To get subscribers, to make more money, to become a partner again. Also, even if you asked her, I don't think she would tell you and confess


 
How would she make her profit off of a contest? And how does holding a contest suddenly make her a partner? Holding a contest DOES NOT reenable a Google Adsense account....

Both me and mitch1234 know more about her than either of you, so we would know more about her and this.

Posting videos to get subscribers?! WTF is this madness?!


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Posting videos to get subscribers?! WTF is this madness?!



Well, she definately held the contest to get subscribers.
You had to be subscribed to enter, so...


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

I fail to see how this is a scam. Did anyone send rubixluver123 money or products that they're not getting back? Or was this just another stupid subscription contest? If so, just unsubscribe. I don't see what the big deal is.

That will teach you for subscribing to people for reasons other than wanting to keep up with their videos.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i think a company donated some cubes

edit:


timeless said:


> she basically won her own contest (sponsered by a cube store)


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

Right. The company donated the cubes to her and they're hers to do what she wants, whether it's to give it to one of her subscribers or keep for herself. Unless there were specific terms under which this donation was given (e.g. she can't win her own contest), I still don't see how this is a scam. And if that's the case, you should be reporting this to the company, not raising a fuss on the forum.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

I just have yet to understand why one little problem like this has blown into some huge deal.


----------



## Muesli (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow this is petty. Serves you all right for being so gullible and greedy.

Earn money, buy your own cubes. It isn't hard.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 24, 2011)

lol what is this, middle school? so much unnecessary drama


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

Who first discovered that it was a scam?


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Earn money, buy your own cubes. It isn't hard.


 She wouldn't do that its not like shes broke. And I think Shelley is right you should be talking to e3cubestore not on this forum.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 24, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> She wouldn't do that its not like shes broke. And I think Shelley is right you should be talking to e3cubestore not on this forum.


 
Lolololo, he was talking to everybody that's upset about this alleged scamming.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/rubixluver123



> Channel Comments (154)
> 
> ben1996123 (59 minutes ago)
> lol youve lost 12 subs so far


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just get your proof, if you do report her to e3cubes and unsubscribe. If you don't have proof don't go blamimg people.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Just get your proof, if you do report her to e3cubes and unsubscribe. If you don't have proof don't go blamimg people.


 
the proof was in the original thread


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you get a screenshot or something?


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol you nubcakes got owned.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

By who?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2011)

spam, spam, spam, drama, spam, drama, spam.
We get it; you don't like what someone did *on youtube*.
This isn't youtube. Complain elsewhere.


----------

